# Two more poems...



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Makes perfect sense to me. From what I could read through the tears anyway. LOL :,,) That is really good. You should really look into somewhere to publish these. If nothing else, you could maybe get them put into a compilation book with lots of other authors.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. From what I could read through the tears anyway. LOL :,,) That is really good. You should really look into somewhere to publish these. If nothing else, you could maybe get them put into a compilation book with lots of other authors.


Thank you. Sometimes I worry if other people understand it...I tend to get carried away and they won't always pop out making sense to others.

Thank you again!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Fortunately, I had a very good english/literature teacher in high school and we always read things that were very symbolic and complex. Yours is better than some that we read then.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you. I was lucky too in high school. My British literature teacher was FANTASTIC. She also had a minor in Art so she was very hands on with projects and stuff ...and thats how I learn best. So basically that class was the perfect combination between my two favorite things...Literature and Art.


----------

